# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Architraves to Besser Block / Plaster!

## Raynnick2121

I have another question.  I have purchased a Besser Block house and had it plastered and need to install architraves in.  What would be the best method of installing them, seeing it is besser block walls 190mm Think?? 
Thanks 
Nick Rayner
New Norfolk, Tasmania

----------


## journeyman Mick

Nick;
glue and nail your jamb extensions on (your other thread) and then nail the architraves to this. 
Mick

----------


## ThePope

what mick said plus.. 
glue the back edge of the arch onto the rendered wall with some maxbond or liquid nails or if you're a rich bugger  Bostik Ultraset  :Smilie: 
A nail gun in this situation is ideal, shooting a small nail into the render so it penetrates around 5mm max will hold it in place nicely until the glue sets.

----------

